# L273 Release Discussion - (renamed)



## leemathre

New software coming down for the 921's right now.


----------



## Redster

dang it, and I just started work. Now I will have to wait all day to find out what it fixes.


----------



## Ben Hodson

Both of my 921's blinky lights this morning. Download showed to be 31 packages. Was downloading for over 40 minutes and was on 27 when I had to leave for work. Any info on what is in this thing?

Ben


----------



## invaliduser88

Duck and cover!!!


----------



## Ken Green

Nothing visible I could see...menu's etc.
Remote commands seem noticeably faster. It didn't have that initial lag.
Appears to have d/l'd during last nights self-boot.


----------



## Allen Noland

This should be the early/missed timer fix.


----------



## Redster

Allen Noland said:


> This should be the early/missed timer fix.


Must be just that. I went home for lunch and powered off the unit for 5 minutes then checked aspect issue. Still there.


----------



## ebaltz

Yeah, it seems like they have just given up on the aspect ratio thing.


----------



## Jon Spackman

ebaltz-

Thats not fair. The ratio problem may be hard to fix. Just because it isn't fixed doesn't mean no one cares about it.

The fact that there are new downloads speaks volumes for dishes continued efforts for your benefit. Technically they could do nothing more for the 921 if they wanted to, but their efforts show they do care.


Give 'em a break guys they are working hard for you!

Jon


----------



## ebaltz

j5races said:


> ebaltz-
> 
> Thats not fair. The ratio problem may be hard to fix. Just because it isn't fixed doesn't mean no one cares about it.
> 
> The fact that there are new downloads speaks volumes for dishes continued efforts for your benefit. Technically they could do nothing more for the 921 if they wanted to, but their efforts show they do care.
> 
> Give 'em a break guys they are working hard for you!
> 
> Jon


It shouldn't have even been released as a product until this was working correctly. Um that was like 2 years ago. What if you bought a car and the brakes didn't work, but the manufacturer recalled it and fixed the power window but not the brakes, would you say, "well it might be difficult to fix the brakes, at least they are trying." They aren't working hard for me, they are working hard to fix something they broke and shouldn't have released originally. You are welcome to kiss their butts all you want, but I think quite a few others of us aren't such mind-numbed lemmings.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Please do not begin attacking each other. 

ebaltz, please consider this your warning.


----------



## dishbacker

FWIW, just briefly scrolling through my DVR list seemed to be quicker then normal. More responsive to the remote maybe?


----------



## Allen Noland

Hopefully the AR bug will get squashed in the next release. Early/Missed timers must have been considered a big enough problem to get a release of its own. I'm sure the people that were having that problem will be glad to have their timers working properly again (fingers crossed).


----------



## jergenf

I remember Charlie Ergen saying open TV before year end. What are the chances of that happening? Of course there's still 24 days to meet that goal.


----------



## LASooner

j5races said:


> Thats not fair. The ratio problem may be hard to fix. Just because it isn't fixed doesn't mean no one cares about it.


Woah... seriously? They didn't give me this box for free ya know. This message board is pretty full because they haven't been all that 'fair' to the customers. :nono2:


----------



## Jeff McClellan

LASooner said:


> Woah... seriously? They didn't give me this box for free ya know. This message board is pretty full because they haven't been all that 'fair' to the customers. :nono2:


But on the other hand, its human nature to voice displeasure easier than voicing pleasure.


----------



## harsh

j5races said:


> The ratio problem may be hard to fix.


As well documented as the problem is, it shouldn't be all that hard to find and fix. One of the supposed advantages of using a Linux-based platform are the mountains of powerful programming and debugging tools. There are numerous accounts here of procedures to cause the bug to show its face. Single stepping through one of those methods should bring the cause to light. Identifying the problem is better than half the answer.

Priority-wise, I think the timer problem was probably doing more damage. You can usually fix the AR problem with a reboot, but you can't record a program that has already passed.


----------



## DonLandis

ebaltz said:


> Yeah, it seems like they have just given up on the aspect ratio thing.


Funny you should mention that. My 921 has been clear of that bug for months now. BUT, strangly as the hex on E* for breaking things with a new download, sure enough, L273 has me stuck now in the stretch distorted mode again. sigh...

Thank God I only use the 921 to watch VOOM since canceling my other subscription channels with them. The stretch mode won't be affecting me. 

Listen up E*-- These bugs you keep creating with the 921 are costing you big bucks every month. Bucks, I'm now spending with DirecTV ! The only thing that keeps me a subscriber with you are the VOOM channels! Lucky you that you decided to put them on. It's all you have over DirecTV!


----------



## rdopso

Thanks for the new software download, E*. Hope it at least fixes the very frustrating timer issues. I urge you folks to keep working on the stuck aspect ratio and other pesky problems.


----------



## Larry Caldwell

harsh said:


> As well documented as the problem is, it shouldn't be all that hard to find and fix. One of the supposed advantages of using a Linux-based platform are the mountains of powerful programming and debugging tools. There are numerous accounts here of procedures to cause the bug to show its face. Single stepping through one of those methods should bring the cause to light. Identifying the problem is better than half the answer.


You are assuming the SAR bug is a software bug. It may be hardware related, or a problem with microcode on the Digital-Analog Converter. If the RAMDAC in the 921 is similar to the RAMDAC on computer video cards, you change output characteristics by writing to a hardware port on the chip. If the chip stops accepting commands until it goes through a hardware reset, that can be very difficult to fix. If the chip microcode is not writeable, it might be impossible to fix.


----------



## Alpaca Bill

Well 2.73 screwed up at least my main 921. I woke up this morning and turned on the tv for the kids. In my guide I saw that sporadic channels were "redded out" in my guide. I subscribe to AEP and channels like Cartoon Network, Food Network, Outdoor Channel, etc were unavailable. I did a soft reboot and I got a screen saying that it was installing new software. I went to my other 921 and it had already installed 2.73. So back to the main 921. After the usual 10 minutes, everything came back up and all channels were now visible in the guide. Everything seemed okay...the 921 did seem to respond to the remote ever so slightly better. UNTIL this afternoon!!! Now the 921 is responding to teh reomte but with a slight delay, from 1/2 sec to 2 sec. The banner info is incomplete (i.e. it only shows the time and channel...no other info displayed). I have since performed a hard reboot (i.e. powercord) and no improvement.

Why oh why do these software updates create more problems that than fix?!?!?! :nono2:  :nono2:

Added: Well now I am getting an occassional hard drive clunk (every 30-60 secs for a few times and then nothing for 2-3 minutes and then repeat but with no pattern to it). So it sounds like my drive is on its way out so maybe that is what caused the issues I noticed but then again...Okay here is a weird question...I powered off the 921 over 5 minutes ago, nothing is recording, and it is still making the clunking sound. Any ideas?????

I sure wish Dish would just let me upgrade to the 942 (not saying if it a better product or not) since this is the second time for this 921 which I paid $1000 for. Not to mention my other 921 which has also been replaced but that one only set me back $500.


----------



## Alpaca Bill

Larry Caldwell said:


> You are assuming the SAR bug is a software bug. It may be hardware related, or a problem with microcode on the Digital-Analog Converter. If the RAMDAC in the 921 is similar to the RAMDAC on computer video cards, you change output characteristics by writing to a hardware port on the chip. If the chip stops accepting commands until it goes through a hardware reset, that can be very difficult to fix. If the chip microcode is not writeable, it might be impossible to fix.


IF this is the case then Dish should step up and offer replacements with the correct hardware since this is a feature that is essential to a HD/SD receiver. Yeah like Dish would ever admit it pushed unproven technology out the door before it was ready!!!


----------



## boylehome

Alpaca Bill said:


> Added: Well now I am getting an occasional hard drive clunk (every 30-60 secs for a few times and then nothing for 2-3 minutes and then repeat but with no pattern to it). So it sounds like my drive is on its way out so maybe that is what caused the issues I noticed but then again...Okay here is a weird question...I powered off the 921 over 5 minutes ago, nothing is recording, and it is still making the clunking sound. Any ideas?????


Odds are that your 921 is about to die. You should notify E* 921 Tech. Support , they have record which will result in fewer delays for you.


----------



## Witsend5255

As of now 8:45pm, my download for the update has not occurred


----------



## Curmudgeon

Witsend5255 said:


> As of now 8:45pm, my download for the update has not occurred


Uhhh, you don't have to wait for the gods to smile...you DO have a "download updates" switch under "system setup".


----------



## mwgiii

j5races said:


> ebaltz-
> 
> Thats not fair. The ratio problem may be hard to fix. Just because it isn't fixed doesn't mean no one cares about it.
> 
> The fact that there are new downloads speaks volumes for dishes continued efforts for your benefit. Technically they could do nothing more for the 921 if they wanted to, but their efforts show they do care.
> 
> Give 'em a break guys they are working hard for you!
> 
> Jon





Jeff McClellan said:


> But on the other hand, its human nature to voice displeasure easier than voicing pleasure.


Y'all are not serious are you?

Give me a break.

This isn't a $20 301 going to a trailer park with AT60.

The vast majority of us pay over $100 per month for programming and paid $1,000 TWO YEARS AGO for the top of the line, most expensive receiver Dish has ever produced.

All we now want is for it to perform BASIC DVR FUNCTIONS. You know crazy things like set a timer and have it record the correct program at the correct time, display SD programs in whatever display mode we set it in not automatically locked in stretched mode, have programming information appear in the guide.

We gave up long ago on the promised or implied advanced features like NBR & Open TV.

So forgive us if we seem cranky but after Dish has been working on the 921 software for around 3 years and still cannot get the 921 to perform BASIC DVR FUNCTIONS, I think we are entitled.


----------



## ebaltz

Well said. It's a joke.


----------



## Witsend5255

I DID do a software update yesterday Curmudgeon. This is what the 921 said: Successful Download.....Please power off the receiver to install the software upgrade. I did all of this yesterday and nothing has changed. So Curmudeon, please don't tell me about the software updates in the menu. It doesn't do a thing. I don't need someone like you to insinuate that I'm stupid.

As for mwgiii, this person KNOWS what he's talking about. What he said is the exact truth and I know from experience that he and I are in the same boat (so to speak).


----------



## Jeff McClellan

I will say what isnt a joke.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23


----------



## DonLandis

_"All we now want is for it to perform BASIC DVR FUNCTIONS. "_

Speak for yourself, my friend. I want what I paid for, what was advertised and promised. Not a basic DVR that has stuff that doesn't work and struff that has been disabled because they didn't want to deliver what they advertised. If they can';t deliver, I'll accept that but then that's why I stopped sending them my AEP subscription money. So, maybe you've been brainwashed by the Dish false advertisers but not me. I use the 921 for what it can do and don't waste anymore of my time or money on Dish hoping for them to do what's right.

Also- Dish Engineers are NOT idiots. They know quite a bit about the workings of this system and are capable of making it right but policy is to not do that! Maybe some of the CSR's are idiots but not the engineers. Now the Eldon group... well I won't say anything because maybe they are having to work with both hands tied behind their back.


----------



## ntexasdude

Witsend5255 said:


> Curmudgeon doesn't know that DISH engineers are idiots. I DID do a software update yesterday Curmudgeon. This is what the 921 said: Successful Download.....Please power off the receiver to install the software upgrade. I did all of this yesterday and nothing has changed. So Curmudeon, please don't tell me about the software updates in the menu. It doesn't do a thing. I don't need someone like you to insinuate that I'm stupid.............).


I got home last and checked. Mine said the same thing - Successful Download.....Please power off the receiver to install the software upgrade. I powered it off via remote control, it installed the update and everything works just fine. Last night it recorded 2 timers I had set with no issues. EPG is fine. In fact, the 921 continues to be a fantastic piece of gear (at least for me).


----------



## Cyclone

jergenf said:


> I remember Charlie Ergen saying open TV before year end. What are the chances of that happening? Of course there's still 24 days to meet that goal.


It wasn't charlie, it was Renee Darby on the August Tech forum


----------



## erikjohn

I would like to see a thread of updates that actually fixed something that another update created. That would be a pretty short list. Even if it does fix theres another problem rihgt around the corner.

I will deal with all of it's quircks as long as at the end of the day I can still watch tv on it and it is hitting most of my timers and I have an EPG. Take away any one of those things and it's in the garbage and I will give the competion a shot. I am a long time subscriber but I don't think it is too much to ask for something that works properly in this day and age. It's not like this $h|t is cutting edge technology that is brand new to the market. The competion is making their product work.

Not ranting just telling it how it is

EJ


----------



## ebaltz

erikjohn said:


> I would like to see a thread of updates that actually fixed something that another update created. That would be a pretty short list. Even if it does fix theres another problem rihgt around the corner.
> 
> I will deal with all of it's quircks as long as at the end of the day I can still watch tv on it and it is hitting most of my timers and I have an EPG. Take away any one of those things and it's in the garbage and I will give the competion a shot. I am a long time subscriber but I don't think it is too much to ask for something that works properly in this day and age. It's not like this $h|t is cutting edge technology that is brand new to the market. The competion is making their product work.
> 
> Not ranting just telling it how it is
> 
> EJ


Ask the DirectTV folks who are using their new box, if they are "making their product work". Likely answer is no.


----------



## mwgiii

Don, I totally agree with you. I would love to have the 921 work like it was originally advertised, but I have come to the conclusion that this is no longer possible.

I believe that some of the 921s have a faulty hardware design along with faulty software. How else could you explain why some people have zero problems, some minor quirks, and some major problems.

I have, for the most part, fallen into the minor quirks category. I don't have/never had guide data for PBS and I have weekly stuck aspect ratio, but I have never had any timer issues. But whatever Dish did a couple of weeks ago to cause the guide data problem has crippled my 921.

The 921 was supposed to be the flagship receiver but has become a joke. I just wish Dish would swap us out so we and they could get on with watching HDTV. I am waiting to see what Dish does with the HD-Lite Voom before I look at changing my provider and taking a loss on the 921.



Jeff McClellan said:


> I will say what isnt a joke.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=23


I don't understand what the TOS has to do with L273 discussion.


----------



## Jeff McClellan

It was posted to remind folks about bashing each other. Thats all, no other intent meant. I have no problem with the postings, but lets keep from demeaning each other, please.


----------



## jergenf

Cyclone said:


> It wasn't charlie, it was Renee Darby on the August Tech forum


Ok my bad, but what is the likelyhood it will happen in 2005?


----------



## rdopso

mwgiii said:


> Don, I totally agree with you. I would love to have the 921 work like it was originally advertised, but I have come to the conclusion that this is no longer possible.
> 
> I believe that some of the 921s have a faulty hardware design along with faulty software. How else could you explain why some people have zero problems, some minor quirks, and some major problems.
> 
> I have, for the most part, fallen into the minor quirks category. I don't have/never had guide data for PBS and I have weekly stuck aspect ratio, but I have never had any timer issues. But whatever Dish did a couple of weeks ago to cause the guide data problem has crippled my 921.
> 
> The 921 was supposed to be the flagship receiver but has become a joke. I just wish Dish would swap us out so we and they could get on with watching HDTV. I am waiting to see what Dish does with the HD-Lite Voom before I look at changing my provider and taking a loss on the 921.
> 
> I don't understand what the TOS has to do with L273 discussion.


I have fortunately not yet been one of those with "major" 921 problems, and I agree that the issues you mention above are relatively "minor quirks". However, that does not diminish the frustration of having to constantly deal with them, and frankly they simply should not be present in any electronic equipment costing as much as the 921. From conversations with friends around the country, I can tell you that a lot of people are already independantly aware of the problems DishNetwork is having with its flagship 921 and 942 DVRs. And even though I might personally be willing to hang in there a while longer to see if and how Dish will resolve the 921 debacle, this is surely not helping Dish sign-up new coustomers and will surely cost them significantly in the long run if they do not resolve this quickly and fairly with existing customers.

I can appreciate the complexity of these technical issues, but I have a lot of other rather expensive and very complex A/V equipment that has worked flawlessly, as I expect it to when spending significant money to acquire it. No electronics maker could stay in business for very long if they sold such buggy equipment in todays competitive environment.

I sincerely hope E* gets this sorted out for their sake and mine. These are basically good products that should be fixable; but if found to not be fixable, they should be replaced with something that works properly -- that's what is expected and delivered in other sectors of the upscale electronics industry. If it were not for the fact that we are to a significant extent held captive by E* due to having invested lots of $ in high-end E* equipment, I suspect most would already be looking elsewhere for their TV entertainment. While I sincerely wish to remain with E*, I can certainly tell you that my patience is not infinite.


----------



## BobaBird

erikjohn said:


> I would like to see a thread of updates that actually fixed something that another update created.


The list for the 921 is at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/310.


----------



## welchwarlock

Wish we would get some release notes... 
1) It does not fix the SD/HD button problem that they introduced over a year ago. 

2) My Guide data was stuck at 1.5 hours, but now is OK. Don't know if that's what they tried to fix, or if the reboot fixed it accidentally. 

3) It still doesn't switch between HD and SD modes properly. Sometimes after putting the unit into 1080i, it displays the image in only the upper 1/4 of the screen.

4) In HD mode, the last line of the guide is chopped off at the bottom. I think this might fix itself after a reboot.

So all I can confirm is it still has 3 bugs that the previous version had, and perhaps there is improvement in the guide data.

R.C.


----------



## rdopso

This is an update to my post above.

I have not had a stuck aspect ratio for some weeks (perhaps not for more than a month), but have had three since spooling of the 273 software update.

More disturbing, within the last 20 min I went through two spontaneous reboots while trying to watch a previously recorded DiscHD program. This has never happened to me before this evening. Since this happened twice it may have some importance to the software engineers. I started the previously recorded program above and when I attempted to "jump forward" (skip forward?) through the commmercials at the beginning of the recorded program, the program froze for a minute and then the 921 spontaneously rebooted. I repeated this a second time with the same attempt to jump forward through the commercials at the beginning of the recorded program and it again froze and rebooted. I repeated this a third time, but without the jump forward through the commercials, and the program ran fine. No other Dish or OTA recording was occuring at the time the above took place. Incidentally, I use a Harmony 659 IR remote control if that has any pertinance. Perhaps this repeatable problem has some info of importance for the software engineers.

Sorry to sound like I am ranting, but I except for the infrequent zero second recording, and an occasional stuck aspect ratio, I had a pretty stable 921 experience until 272 when the timers went crazy; and now I seem to be getting even more stuck aspect ratios and additionally have developed the issue above. I am trying to be patient and supportive, but this is getting damned frustrating.


----------



## Rotryrkt

rdopso said:


> Sorry to sound like I am ranting, but I except for the infrequent zero second recording, and an occasional stuck aspect ratio, I had a pretty stable 921 experience until 272 when the timers went crazy; and now I seem to be getting even more stuck aspect ratios and additionally have developed the issue above. I am trying to be patient and supportive, but this is getting damned frustrating.


The above exactly describes my experience with the 921 over the past year. Minor quirks that I have put up with, no missed timers or ZSR's. Since 272 the thing has gone nuts. I will not tolerate this much longer.


----------



## rdopso

rdopso said:


> This is an update to my post above.
> 
> I have not had a stuck aspect ratio for some weeks (perhaps not for more than a month), but have had three since spooling of the 273 software update.
> 
> More disturbing, within the last 20 min I went through two spontaneous reboots while trying to watch a previously recorded DiscHD program. This has never happened to me before this evening. Since this happened twice it may have some importance to the software engineers. I started the previously recorded program above and when I attempted to "jump forward" (skip forward?) through the commmercials at the beginning of the recorded program, the program froze for a minute and then the 921 spontaneously rebooted. I repeated this a second time with the same attempt to jump forward through the commercials at the beginning of the recorded program and it again froze and rebooted. I repeated this a third time, but without the jump forward through the commercials, and the program ran fine. No other Dish or OTA recording was occuring at the time the above took place. Incidentally, I use a Harmony 659 IR remote control if that has any pertinance. Perhaps this repeatable problem has some info of importance for the software engineers.
> 
> Sorry to sound like I am ranting, but I except for the infrequent zero second recording, and an occasional stuck aspect ratio, I had a pretty stable 921 experience until 272 when the timers went crazy; and now I seem to be getting even more stuck aspect ratios and additionally have developed the issue above. I am trying to be patient and supportive, but this is getting damned frustrating.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As a further experiment of repeatability of the picture freeze and spontaneous reboot noted above I ran the program ("Million Dollar Motors") again after watching all the way through with no problems (when I did not attempt to skip forward during the introductory commercial), and the freeze/reboot repeated for a third time when I attemped to skip forward through the introductory commercial. I had the 921 set in "normal" picture mode on my widescreen Pany LCD TV but the commercial running at the beginning of the recorded program was in 4:3 format and not the usual 16:9 for DiscHD Theater (it was an add for vacationing in N.C.) - could this have something to do with the freeze/reboot and the stuck aspect ratio issue which I suspect occurs at least sometimes following the skip forward procedure?

Also, this is probably not related, but my Dish remote quit working a couple days before the 273 spool, and a new replacement from Dish I received yesterday afternoon also is inoperable, although my trusty Harmony 659 IR universal remote works fine. This is all very strange and frustrating.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

Witsend5255 said:


> Curmudgeon doesn't know that DISH engineers are idiots. I DID do a software update yesterday Curmudgeon. This is what the 921 said: Successful Download.....Please power off the receiver to install the software upgrade. I did all of this yesterday and nothing has changed. So Curmudeon, please don't tell me about the software updates in the menu. It doesn't do a thing. I don't need someone like you to insinuate that I'm stupid.
> 
> As for mwgiii, this person KNOWS what he's talking about. What he said is the exact truth and I know from experience that he and I are in the same boat (so to speak).


Well, it will update the software IF your receiver reboots while in the Inactivity Mode. But if it's not, you can force the software to install by holding doing a manual power or front panel power button reset. Simply putting it in Standby mode will not install the software.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer

rdopso said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Also, this is probably not related, but my Dish remote quit working a couple days before the 273 spool, and a new replacement from Dish I received yesterday afternoon also is inoperable, although my trusty Harmony 659 IR universal remote works fine. This is all very strange and frustrating.


Check your remote address. If it's not set at 1, that's probably your replacement remote control is not working. Program your replacement remote control to a remote address that you'd like that would not interfere with your neighbors that might also have a UHF remote in their home. Read your manual next time! This is a feature that the 921/811/5xx/522/625/322 receivers have to provide longer remote control range. But to not interfere with your neighbors' or your other UHF remote controls, each receiver and its corresponding remote control need to see the same remote control address. To do that, simply hit System Info, then press and hold the Sat button for about 2 seconds. Choose a remote adress then key in that number between 1 and 15, then "#", then wait 2 seconds while the Sat light blinks 3 times, then press "Record". That's it. All in your manual.


----------



## rdopso

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> Check your remote address. If it's not set at 1, that's probably your replacement remote control is not working. Program your replacement remote control to a remote address that you'd like that would not interfere with your neighbors that might also have a UHF remote in their home. Read your manual next time! This is a feature that the 921/811/5xx/522/625/322 receivers have to provide longer remote control range. But to not interfere with your neighbors' or your other UHF remote controls, each receiver and its corresponding remote control need to see the same remote control address. To do that, simply hit System Info, then press and hold the Sat button for about 2 seconds. Choose a remote adress then key in that number between 1 and 15, then "#", then wait 2 seconds while the Sat light blinks 3 times, then press "Record". That's it. All in your manual.


Thanks for the suggestion. I was aware of this remote address programming and had set it a year ago when I bought the 921 and had to distinguish that uhf remote from the one used for my 510. I also went through the remote address setting a number of times with the Dish support tech before they declared the original one dead a few days ago. As soon as I received the new remote yesterday I checked the sysinfo address and the new remote address by "press the sat button and hold until all top lights are illuminated, then press the # button twice and watch how many times the sat button flashes -- that number of flashes is the remote adress number". Both the remote and the sysinfo number were one -- but the new remote was inoperable. I will attempt to reset the remote to yet another number and try again.


----------



## Ron Barry

Ok guys.. lets keep the personal insults and the Dish rock throwing out of thread. If you want to do some constructive rock throwing torwards Dish please do it in general area. As long as it is not over the top and reasonable, it will stay there. Here it is guarenteed to be removed. 

If you have any questions or issues, email me or one of the other 921 moderators... Every 921 release the rocks come out, lets keep them out of the 921 forum and please play nicely too as Jeff mentioned. 

As i have time, I am going to clean up some of the rocks in the thread. Lets keep this one track.


----------



## Ben Hodson

Some changes since new software. 

Came home last night to find the 921 recording my Sunday night line up... Problem was it was Saturday. Reset the timers in question and will see waht happens tonight.

Second was watching the Patriots on my Local CBS affiliate and during a commercial I went to switch over to the Dish East Cbs HD channel to see the Jets game. Got a THis shaow has been blacked out message. This is the first time I have ever seen this message when trying to watch the Cbs East HD channel to see a different game then my local. Anyone else seeing this for the first time.

Ben


----------



## pbrown

rdopso said:


> Thanks for the new software download, E*. Hope it at least fixes the very frustrating timer issues. I urge you folks to keep working on the stuck aspect ratio and other pesky problems.


I had my first missed timer in over a year on Saturday night. I'd say it caused some kind of new issue. None of my other timers have missed, so hopefully this is isolated.


----------



## penguin44

I have noticed with 273 the DiscHD the picture shimmers/shakes when viewing, but not on anything else. Also this stops when paused so I know it's not the TV. Would it be the 921 or HDTheater?


----------



## dishbacker

Ben Hodson said:


> Some changes since new software.
> ...
> 
> Second was watching the Patriots on my Local CBS affiliate and during a commercial I went to switch over to the Dish East Cbs HD channel to see the Jets game. Got a THis shaow has been blacked out message. This is the first time I have ever seen this message when trying to watch the Cbs East HD channel to see a different game then my local. Anyone else seeing this for the first time.
> 
> Ben


I've gotten this error before. Seems to be touch and go on which ones dish actually blocks. I remember trying in the first week or two, and after getting the error I stopped trying. I was trying to go to the Dish CBS-HD West BTW.


----------



## Ben Hodson

dishbacker said:


> I've gotten this error before. Seems to be touch and go on which ones dish actually blocks. I remember trying in the first week or two, and after getting the error I stopped trying. I was trying to go to the Dish CBS-HD West BTW.


Figures it was the only game I've actually cared about recently on the Other CBS. Hadn't noticed it before this update so thought it might be connected. If others get it sporadically then it must be just a hit or miss thing. The screw timers continue though. My tueday timers fired tonight. I went through and edited re-created all my timers. This seemed to work for the ones that were for sunday that fired Sat so we will see if this solves th eproblem all together. I also rebooted for good measure. These are the first real issues that I ahve had in like 6 months or so. Sure I get the stuck aspect ratio once and a while or the very slow almost locked up munus but those you can reboot and all is well. A missed timer you can't get back...

Ben


----------



## DonLandis

After a few days noy of using L273, I must report an observation in usage. While I do not depend on the 921 for much of anything now that my primary service is on the HDTIVO with D*, I do at least once per day, check the Voom channels guide to see what's on and sometimes take some time to set up a timer to watch a program on those channels later. Since L273, I have observed my remote control not getting proper response. It first shows up on the up - down, right left, direction arrows and then moves to the menu and other functions. The 921 front panel butons still seem functional so it appears to be a 921 remote receiver issue. To correct this I have had to perform a manually triggered reboot with the power cord as the power button often does not respond. In this case I also notice that when I turn on everythiong with my remote all comes on in the home theater except the 921 which remains in standby. To make it come on, I pull the power and cause it to reboot. Then it works fine for a few hours and starts the whole routine of non-responsive remote control issue all over again, usually beginning with the up-down arrow buttons. 

I don't believe I've read anything by others on this so it appears that I may be the only one?? I'm still searching but if no reports found I'll set up the formal poll complaint. 

Again all this began the same day as I received the L273 and decided to wait until a consistent pattern has been observed before reporting it as an L273 related happening. Also, this is the first remote control issue I have seen on my 921.


----------



## wingnut1

Don:

Have you tried fresh batteries in your remote?


----------



## remdam

Don,

I've had the same problem. When it goes into remote ignore mode, the guide buttons work. I.e.: I can push the guide button and the guide displays. I can push the pvr button to bring up the pvr guide. After getting the guides up the only thing I can do is switch to the other guide and put the unit into standby mode. The only "fix" is a power cord reboot. Soft reboot doesn't work. I've seen this happen 2 times after 2.73 and a couple of times before. I have 3 different remotes (pronto 3000, sony 2100 and 921). When the 921 gets in this state they all behave the same. After the power cord reboot they all work.


----------



## DonLandis

remdam- Did you try to isolate the problem with UHF-IR or just IR alone or just UHF alone? The remote I normally use is the Home theater master 800 series which is IR and UHF but I have the UHF part disconnected since it is proprietary repeater anyway. Recall that the 921 original remote is UHF only. When in breakdown state I wanted to put some batteries in the 921 original remote to see if the UHF is affected as well. 

Plus, your description of the breakdown of control is exactly what I have seen here but only since L273.

wingnut1- batteries are not the problem.


----------



## WildBill

Count me as having the exact same DVR problems with an MX-500, fixed (for the time being) with a power cord reboot. Didn't try the Dish remote. In addition, if I pushed the Info button while watching a program, I would get a description for a program scheduled for several hours later.


----------



## Jim Parker

What remdam describes is one of the most common bugs that I get, about once every week or two. I don't know if I got a varation or a different bug last Sunday, but the 921 completely quite responding to all commands. This happened when two timers fired at 6:59. Since I had 2 programs recording, I left it alone for an hour and 10 minutes until the timers ended, then rebooted. Both programs were fine.

It does this is with both the 921 remote and an extra 501 remote.


----------



## remdam

Don,

The Pronto and the Sony remotes are IR and the 921, as you know, is UHF. When the 921 gets in this state none of the remotes work. So, it doesn't appear to be a IR vs. UHF issue. It's a 921 out to lunch issue.


----------



## UTFAN

j5races said:


> ebaltz-
> 
> Thats not fair. The ratio problem may be hard to fix. Just because it isn't fixed doesn't mean no one cares about it.
> 
> The fact that there are new downloads speaks volumes for dishes continued efforts for your benefit. Technically they could do nothing more for the 921 if they wanted to, but their efforts show they do care.
> 
> Give 'em a break guys they are working hard for you!
> 
> Jon


Well, they may be working hard but not necessarily smart.:nono2:


----------



## Alpaca Bill

Why haven't they fixed the problem with the picture while viewing the guide issue. When I press guide the guide will display but the picture in the corner is just that...just a small window of the large picture (i.e. I can see the tops of people's heads like someone just put an overlay in front of my TV blocking out everything but this area of the picture)...not the entire picture in miniature like it is supposed to be.


----------



## DonLandis

remdam said:


> Don,
> 
> The Pronto and the Sony remotes are IR and the 921, as you know, is UHF. When the 921 gets in this state none of the remotes work. So, it doesn't appear to be a IR vs. UHF issue. It's a 921 out to lunch issue.


Thanks-
It's what I expected.
Mine crapped out again last night. This is getting to be a regular thing now, just like last year when they caused the 921 to display jerky video on all channels. I don't understand why these guys just don't quit while they are ahead. L272, for me anyway, worked well enough. Now I can't even switch channels after watching a recorded program unless I reboot which is a 10 minute interruption.


----------



## DonLandis

Jim Parker, Wild Bill too? Ah shi+ this calls for a poll. Maybe the beta team will see it then and write a bug report for us.


----------



## Dithermaster

Alpaca Bill said:


> Why haven't they fixed the problem with the picture while viewing the guide issue. When I press guide the guide will display but the picture in the corner is just that...just a small window of the large picture (i.e. I can see the tops of people's heads like someone just put an overlay in front of my TV blocking out everything but this area of the picture)...not the entire picture in miniature like it is supposed to be.


Mine does that too, but I find it inconsequential compared to the other bugs...

///[email protected]


----------



## DonLandis

Poll for remote 921 control is at:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49290

I also reported this directly to E* engineering.


----------



## Jim Parker

Alpaca Bill said:


> Why haven't they fixed the problem with the picture while viewing the guide issue.


I had this problem from day 1 with the HECD that I got on Dec 31, 2003. It has continued ever since, including the replacement HEED after the original 921 failed. I consider it a mild annoyance but am suprised that it has not been fixed yet.


----------



## ralterd

Nice. I can't quote a message because it contains a URL and I haven't posted enough.  

Anyway...
I had an issue immediately before L272 with my remote. At first, it seemed to be related to that release, but then L272 had the same issue. I contacted support after trying just about every combination to reset my HEED on the E* website and here on DBSTalk (yeah, fresh batteries, too, even though the remote would still IR control the rest of my equipment fine). They verified things and sent me a new RF remote free of charge (blue "2" tab, not the original 921 grey), free shipping. I was happy about that, but unhappy when the replacement still didn't work. Still doesn't work under L273. Should probably contact support again. The only time I get motivated is when the in-laws visit, since they like the standard remote. I personally use my Pronto, and have had absolutely no issues with IR ever.


----------



## Jim Parker

:welcome_s ralterd
You only need 5 posts. You could go to the Potpourri and just stick a couple more on to some silly thread.


----------



## rdopso

ralterd said:


> Nice. I can't quote a message because it contains a URL and I haven't posted enough.
> 
> Anyway...
> I had an issue immediately before L272 with my remote. At first, it seemed to be related to that release, but then L272 had the same issue. I contacted support after trying just about every combination to reset my HEED on the E* website and here on DBSTalk (yeah, fresh batteries, too, even though the remote would still IR control the rest of my equipment fine). They verified things and sent me a new RF remote free of charge (blue "2" tab, not the original 921 grey), free shipping. I was happy about that, but unhappy when the replacement still didn't work. Still doesn't work under L273. Should probably contact support again. The only time I get motivated is when the in-laws visit, since they like the standard remote. I personally use my Pronto, and have had absolutely no issues with IR ever.


I recently had similar issues with my 921 uhf remote which quit working under L272 or maybe L273 -- not sure when because I use a Harmony 659 IR universal remote 99% of the time to control all my A/V components. E* sent a new remote and that also did not work (although both could be programmed to control the TV which indicated the IR on them was operational). The support tech finally decided the 921 reciever was not processing the remote uhf signal and authorized a replacement 921 which I installed yesterday and so far today it seems to be working fine -- including the two 921 remotes I now have.


----------



## Rovingbar

I just wanted to share that L273 is handling signal glitches much better than previous two releases. Now when there is a signal problem, I usually just lose audio or video for a brief moment. Previously, my 921 would frequently freeze up sometimes force an automatic reboot. Now I'm just annoyed that the signal isn't perfect.


----------



## Spanky

Don, went to your poll but my problem is similar but not as severe as you are reporting.

My system stops responding to the remote but, if I wait (up to a minute), it begins responding again. Happens quite frequently. I know this problem started with 273.

L273HECD-N


----------



## DonLandis

Spanky- That may be it, because that's how it begins with mine, minor recovery for a short period but soon it doesn't respond at all. 

On a better side of things, I have been rebooting daily now as I make it a point to shut down the 921 around 2AM and have no scheduled recordings in the wee hours of the AM. This assures a 921 auto reboot, I assume. Since then, it seems I have been relatively free from this non-responding control bug. 

In a contra positive sense- I do find it humorous that the best way to avoid the long list of 921 bugs is to reduce usage. One might say that if I stop using the 921 altogether, all the bugs would magically disappear! LOL. eg. don't hear me complain about stretch mode issues anymore, why? Because I've cancelled my AEP and pay the $5 a month penalty. Since there are no "compelling" SD channels on my 921, I never see if I have the 921 locked in stretch mode.  All I can watch are the VOOM and HD Package channels, all HDTV! For that it works pretty bug free!


----------



## rdopso

Spanky said:


> Don, went to your poll but my problem is similar but not as severe as you are reporting.
> 
> My system stops responding to the remote but, if I wait (up to a minute), it begins responding again. Happens quite frequently. I know this problem started with 273.
> 
> L273HECD-N


I have been using a new (replacement) 921 for a few days now and it has this problem but only when I click on the "start over" selection for a recorded program, and then not all the time.


----------



## Ainshi

Since 2.72 spooled we have had a drastic increase in timers firing a day early (seems to have been fixed in 2.73 though) as well as an exponential increase in stuck aspect ratio (under no conditions except immediately after a complete reboot can HD be changed back to SD and the aspect ratio is universally stretched) and a few days ago random stations were redlisted, and the stations that were affected changed every time the guide was brought up. A reboot fixes the second two, and as I said it seems 2.73 did fix the day early issue for us.


----------

